# Blending tea



## baking fool (Dec 4, 2008)

Do people here make their own tea blends? How does someone go about doing that? Try it & see I guess...  I'm sure there's plenty of variation between brands & from one package to another, which might make blending them tricky.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 4, 2008)

I blend the tea I use for iced tea. 2 parts orange pekoe, 1 part spearmint, and 1 part peppermint. I buy them in bulk from The Tea Table - tea gift baskets - tea of the month clubs - premium loose leaf tea - tea accessories

I chop them up in the food processor a little bit, and brew with my iced tea maker.


----------



## shellys (Dec 4, 2008)

My favorite sun tea is made with Spice Island teas--6 bags Cinnamon Apple, 3 bags Orange Spice and 3 bags Raspberry Zinger, mixed with 1 gallon filtered water. Left outside (not necessarily in the sun) for 2 days and then kept in the refrigerator.

Shelly


----------



## GB (Dec 5, 2008)

I blend teas occasionally. I buy loose leaf teas from a number of places and from time to time I will put a teaspoon of this and a teaspoon of that in, but not very often. Most frequently I will add some peppermint to a tea to give it a little minty lift, but sometimes I will add other teas as well.


----------

